# How tall are you & how tall are the horses you ride?



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

About 5'6 and Mudpie's 15.3


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Im 5' 11" and Jack is 16 hands. Im a guy so im not a really tall gal.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

5'7"....my favorite equine to ride was 12hh! I prefer under 15hh personally because, generally, it's a shorter distance to fall! :rofl: I think the biggest horse I rode was about 16.2hh. He was sweet but that's probably not what I would choose to buy. My girl is about 13.2hh, plenty tall enough in my books!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 5'6'' and I have rode every thing from 14 hh to 17 hh
I prefer 14:3- 16hh


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and my pony is a cm or two under 14.2hh but I've ridden anything from 11.2hh to 18hh


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 5'7" and Aires is around 16.1hh (and growing...his butt is at 16.2hh right now...we're just waiting for his withers to catch up again lol). He should top our around 17hh, according to most of the height predictor things. I've ridden a 14.2hh arab/NSH gelding, a 13.1hh fat buckskin polo pony, a 15.1-2hh QH, a 14.3-15hh QH, a 16.3hh friesian/QH and a 14.1hh paint.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 5'8" and my mare is 15.1 hands. I am really comfortable on our 16.1 hh gelding though. My dream is to own a horse that is at least 17 hands, I LOVE big horses!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

AQHA13 said:


> I'm 5'8" and my mare is 15.1 hands. I am really comfortable on our 16.1 hh gelding though. My dream is to own a horse that is at least 17 hands, I LOVE big horses!


If I ever get my butt moved up to Washington, AQHA13, you can ride Aires. ;-) He's gonna be a big un'!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I am 5'6" - 5'7" not absolutely sure. My horses are 14.2, 14.3 and 15.3. I fit both the 14.3 and 15.3 perfectly because one is really stocky and the other is really lean. 

I have ridden a 12hh pony recently and he could carry me but I did look to big for him.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 5'8" (5'9" in my MuckBoots) and my horse (pony) is 14.1hh on a tall day. However, she's very wide and most of my height is due to my long torso so we fit together pretty well. 
I wish she were a bit taller because it is hard for me to really use my leg effectively with her, but I can't complain.

Just for funnsies, since I think it's hard to imagine (and I like pictures), a picture to demonstrate (excuse all the paint and weirdness happening, hahaha):










I have the easiest time giving cues on horses 15.2+ hands but I've ridden horses as small as 12hh without major issues. For me, it all depends on how the horse is built.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> If I ever get my butt moved up to Washington, AQHA13, you can ride Aires. ;-) He's gonna be a big un'!


Haha, I would love that! How can I encourage you to get going on that move? :lol:


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm 5'4", the horses I ride are 14.3 and 15.3. I love their height!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

AQHA13 said:


> Haha, I would love that! How can I encourage you to get going on that move? :lol:


Help me find a better job.  That's really the only thing keeping me from moving at this point: not being able to afford to.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never ridden ponies I'm to plump.

I am 5ft 9in tall and Kelo is 16hh. I think the biggest thing I've ever sat on was something like 18hh not sure how tall that Clydesdale was.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

doubleopi said:


> 5'7"....my favorite equine to ride was 12hh! I prefer under 15hh personally because, generally, it's a shorter distance to fall! :rofl: I think the biggest horse I rode was about 16.2hh. He was sweet but that's probably not what I would choose to buy. My girl is about 13.2hh, plenty tall enough in my books!


Had to laugh at this! It might be a shorter distance to fall but those little ones can drop a rider faster than greased lightning and you have less time to straighten out before hitting the ground!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm 5'6" and ride a 15.2 gelding and 14.2 mare.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 5' tall, one mare is 15.2, and the other is 14.2.

Tallest horse I can remember riding was around 17hh--that was a draft cross.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm 5'8" (and all leg) and my girl is only 14.3 and when she gets in shape she should be on the slimmer side. I typically prefer horses closer to 16hh but really if they can carry me any height will do.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

5' 9" and 15.2 hh respectively.

Calypso is the shortest I've ridden (15.2). Most others have been QHs and TBs in the 16.2 to 17.2 range.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

5'10" and Lusty is 15.3


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm 5'7 and my horses are 15.3hh, 16hh and 16.2hh. I feel most comfortable on my 16.2hh mare, Maggie, but I look fine on both her and my 15.3hh, Barcoo.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

5'3" on a tall day and have a 15.1hh TB mare that I compete. My retired girl is 16.0hh


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm 5'6-5'7 and I most consistently ride a 15.1ish Paint gelding. Bear is a chubby monster though, so he feels bigger than he is. I also ride a 14.1 Connemara, a 14.3 Haflinger, and a couple TBs that range from 16 even to 17 hands. We have a 17.3 TB at my barn but I have yet to ride him.

The smallest horse I've ridden was a 13.3 Fjord mare, but she was so fat she felt at least 15 hands. The largest was a 17.3-18 hand Belgian gelding who was so large I had to get a leg up from the top rung of the fence to get on xD Though I was much smaller then.

My most comfortable height is around 15.2-15.3, but man do I love those ponies <3


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm 5'10" and my mare is 15h (but 1,200 lb). When I was a lot younger, I used to say that anything under 16h was a pony - I'm older now and I don't bounce the way I used to ... let alone having to mount up from the trail.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm 5'8" and my gelding is 16.3, I actually look almost small when I'm on him cause I'm petite (only 110 lbs)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm 5'4" and my mare is 16hh

I have short legs


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm 5'6" and my gang ranges from 14.1 to 16.3. I'm comfortable on any of them. My shortest is a tank & has ample barrel to take up my leg. I'd not be as comfortable on him if he was the same height and narrow however. My ideal height is 15.2 - 15.3. 

The shortest I ride on a regular basis is a student's 13hh Haflinger and in my younger years I rode an 17.3 jumper gelding for a friend - he was a bit too tall for my taste. If I can't mount from the ground, that's too much.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm somewhere between 5'5 and 5'6. I haven't actually measured Dublin, but I guestimate she's somewhere between 14 and 14.2hh. I like 'em on the shorter side, but I think when it comes time to look for a second horse I'll probably look for something a little taller.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I am 5'1, 

Scrat 15.1
JJ-15.3
Polly-16.3


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

MMmm.. I'm 5'6 , Buddy is around 15.3 -16HH and Mesa is 15.2 HH ,, I also scoot around on a 11 HH pony.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

5'3" - Very short legs and slight build so I ride pretty much everything. Personal horses are 14 - 15+. Husband has two mares that are 16. Friend has a 13.2 I hop on sometimes.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

5'2 and Rick is 14.2. We do fine, I consider him a pony though.
Love having a shorter horse, branches are not much of a problem any longer!
He's certainly the shortest horse I've ever owned. Normally I've ridden 15+-17+ hand horses.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I am really short, only 4'11", but I have been riding ponies all my life. People used to ask me when I was gonna quit riding ponies and I would say, Just as soon as I outgrow them. My Icelandics are 12.2 to 13 hands and my MFT stallion is 13.2, he is the tallest one on my place.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Both my main riding horse and I are 16hh lol(I got a height stick at the expo last weekend, couldn't help but have someone measure me, and almost every horse at the barn) 
My other horses are 14.2, he's retired(although I suspect he's shorter, gotta bring the stick home) and 15hh. I used to own a 13.3hh arab/QH and I didn't find her too small for me, I have pretty short legs tho.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Im 5' 11" and Jack is 16 hands. Im a guy so im not a really tall gal.



LOL I *am* a really tall gal. 6' and my ponehs are 17hh and 16.2hh. My belgian cross gelding (17hh) is as wide as a couch so takes up a lot of my long legs. I feel more comfortable on him as my mare is more narrow.

Tho' it is an awfully long way to the ground...


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

5'9" and Odie is 16.1 and Dally is 15.1ish. But I have a 38" inseam, so I always look weird on anything


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

5'5". built fairly solid, so i prefer stocky horses. `14-16hh is comfortable, i've ridden up to 18hh, but taller than 16hh is awkward to get on.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm 5'7" and Journey is 15hh. She's stocky, like me...er...I mean, fluffy. :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and ride anything from 13.2HH to 16HH


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm 5'7", pretty slim (90lbs) and Sunny is 14hh, although his but is 14.2 so I think we've got a couple more inches in him. I feel like I fit him really well. Bella is 15.3hh, I feel like she's too big for me mainly because of her width not the height, I also ride my friend's 14.3hh who I'm comfortable on too. I think Sun is going to be the perfect size for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

5'2"
15.1 hh paint gelding
16 hh appy mare


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am 5'10 and I ride anywhere from 15hh to 17hh.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm 5'5' and I'm currently riding a 16.1hh gelding. I've ridden smaller horses and been fine though...I just prefer a bigger horse


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

6' 1"

Ride mostly 15 -15.1 HH horses. Hat having to get on anything much taller. Guess I am lazy!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

5' 8" and I have 30" to 37" driving horses. LOL!!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm 5'6, Cinder is 15.2hh and Lyric is 16.2. I will ride anything as short as 14hh and not look horrible. But.. I'd prefer the bigger horses.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm 6'8 and I'm going to look tall on anythig I ride so I might just as well ride whatever I want. The horses I own are about 15.1 or 15.2 but I ride all different sizes of outside horses. I don't ride too many two year olds but anything that will keep my feet off the ground I'll ride.


----------



## girllovesdressage (Feb 9, 2012)

I am about 5 ft tall on a really good day! My thoroughbred is 17.1. I have always liked the big ones. I ride him dressage and they are usually bigger horses.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm 5'5" and ride a mare that's 15.2 and a gelding that's 16.2. I would prefer something between 14.2 - 15 hands in the future. Mounting from the ground is now a challenge for me . :wink:


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5'6. Last horse was 16.0, this one is 16.2. I prefer them a little taller


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 5 foot 2 and most of my horses are around 14.3-15hh.
I have one mare that's 15.3 and she's a chore to get up on! LOL


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and my current horse is 15.2. My horses have ranged from 15.0 to 16.1. I have to admit, though, I feel better on a horse 15.2 or above. Not really anything to do with looks, just my comfort level I guess.


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

Im 5'11, own and ride a 14.2HH galloway.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

5'5 and my horse is 15.1


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

5'8". Horses are 15.3, 14.3, and 13 hands. I probably look funny on the little mustang, but he'll cheerfully gallop with me on his back - although his gallop is a lot slower than the 15.3 Arabian's!

I'm NOT in the market, but if I was, I'd limit my look to horses no taller than 15 hands. I understand worrying about weighing too much, or lacking balance, but as long as your feet don't hit the ground, I don't see worrying about height.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I am 5'2'' and Bean is 14.2h and Grace is 16.3h. I think I fit great on both of them!

I still ride some 10 handers every so often...


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> LOL I *am* a really tall gal. 6' and my ponehs are 17hh and 16.2hh. My belgian cross gelding (17hh) is as wide as a couch so takes up a lot of my long legs. I feel more comfortable on him as my mare is more narrow.
> 
> Tho' it is an awfully long way to the ground...


You are very tall! A inch taller than me!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im 5'2.5" and my horses are 14.3hh and 16hh


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

5' 6" 
14hh and 15.2hh (still growing)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

5'9" and my horse is 15.1

I'd say that the size horse that you need depends on what you are doing. If I were going over 4' jumps, my horse would be too small. For the trails that I ride, it is nice to have a small horse so that I can get on easily.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm 5'7 - 5'8 and my boy is 15.3 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend shes 5' 2" and keeps saying shes short and i tell her shes not well i see why she does! Most of you gals are 5' 6" or 5' 5"!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> My friend shes 5' 2" and keeps saying shes short and i tell her shes not well i see why she does! Most of you gals are 5' 6" or 5' 5"!


That is very short! haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

5ft7 i believe.. um velvetys 15.1 blackjacks 15.0 and rio is the "giant" at 16.2-3.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 5'7'', my horse is 15HH. Love all horses, but like the shorter ones as far as riding goes...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm 5'3 1/2" and I ride a 15.3 quarab, a 14.0 quarter horse, and a 14.3 arabian. They all fit me rather well, although they have builds on pretty much all sides of the spectrum, lol. I'm not posting pictures here but you can go see my boys in my barn, if you want. 
I've never ridden under 14 (for some reason for as long as I can remember I've been the kid plopped on the regular sized horse. I've always been smaller, too, so go figure... lol), although I did ride my sister's 17 hh gelding once. Other than that, the horses I ride have always been around 15 hands. I don't like having more horse than the job requires, so unless I'm jumping 5'-6' fences, I plan on staying at these sizes for quite a while (til I get there... someday, guys!)


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

i am 5 foot 4. and i ride a 17 hand thoroughbred


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

im 6 foot tall


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

5' 8" and my horses are 15hh.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

5'6" and Comic is 16.2HH I like tall horses while I'm young enough to climb up there. I think the older I get the shorter my horses will get.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm 5'8 ish maybe 5'9 and Des is 15.2-15.3hh, I don't look dumb on her, but I feel I'd look better on a bigger horse. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 6'4", but our stocky Paint mares (14.2-15hh) take up a lot of leg. I'm so used to riding stock horses over the years that when I ride a leaner horse it feels like there is no horse under me ;-)


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

5'8 or 9" depending on who and when you measure me, and my mare is 15.2 hh sadly narrow so I look a little tall on her, but she is an awsome horse. I liked my 16 hh standardbred mare better her barrel was deep and we looked great together. 

But I've ridden anything from 12 hh to 18 hh mostly 13 to 14.2 hh when I use to take lessons because I was the tallest one they didn't own to many horses any taller.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I am 5'6-5'7. My horse is about 14.2hh.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and my horse is 15.2 hands.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

five foot three. My horses are 14.3, 15 and 14.2 and growing. 
I prefer shorter horses that I can mount, and not very stocky ones, because I have a titanium rod and plates and screws inside my left leg, and don't like to have it straddled on a fat horse, it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and my horse is only 15.2-15.3 and i have asked people if i looked silly on him and people say you look just fine. I thought my legs would look like they were dragging on the ground, but I guess they don't.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 1m70 and my horse is 1m75.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm 5 foot 2 inches and I have 3 Tb's, 17.1 hands, 16.3 hands and 16.2 hands.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Tall 5' 9" (closer to 5' 10" but not quite). 16.3 and 16.2...but one is 4 so may get a touch taller.


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm 5'5 and my horse, Charm, is 14.3 hh & my other horse(that is considered my dads) is 15.3 hh


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm 4ft11 and have ridden anything from a 28inch Shetland(ish, only guessing but I know my dog is 22 inches at the shoulder and the Shettie isn't much bigger) to a 16.3hh Irish Draught. I rode the Shetland last year as someone needed to test ride him a few times before he went on the school.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im 5.1 and my horses i ride are, 14.2, 13.3, 13.3, 15.0, 16.0 hands.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am ~5' 2" and my mare is 14.3, my gelding will probably top out at 14.3 too(I was hoping he would be tiny like his sire at 14.1. No such luck.) However, I did a bit of riding on a QH mare this summer who was probably 15.1 and wide as a barrel and that was...a different feeling! haha. I tried out a couple horses who were 16-16.1 when I was horse shopping and that wasn't comfortable for me. I like my little guys.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 (well used to be - I think I'm starting to shrink as I get older) and I ride a 13.3 hh haflinger and my other horse I'm going to start this spring is not quite 14.1 yet. He might get there - maybe. I prefer my horses to be under 15 hands but stocky for trail riding. 

My husband is 6'4 and rides a stocky 15.2 hh horse.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I just got to ride an 18hh Warmblood the other day...love the big step, now my 16.3 gelding feels small!


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I think I'm about 5 foot, maybe 5'2''. Not sure. But anyways, I mostly ride 2 ponies (In height). Troya is 13.1 and Tiara is 14.1, and I never feel to big on them. My friend rides Troya a lot and I think she is more like 5.5 or 5.6, and she doesn't care about being tall on a short horse. Then again, they are both Haflingers, and they are VERY "sturdy", we'll say (though tubby is accurate). I've ridden my mom's 15hh QH/Paint, and he felt REALLY tall. I'm just used to ponies, I suppose though.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 5'3"ish almost 5'4". Dallas is 15.3h and Shaymus is 14.1h, I'm perfectly comfortable on both of them.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I'm average height I guess. 5'6" and my horse is 15.2h, but I also ride 13-ish to 14h+ I look a tad big for my ponies but not _too_ big. They seem to carry me fine. I would love to ride 16h +++. I know someone who has a 18h+ belgian and I would LOVE to ride him..


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I am 5' 1" and I have ridden and shown anything from 12.3 to 17.1hh


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 5'7 (170cm) and I ride a solid 14.3hh. I prefer solid horses anyway.


----------

